# Matapeake/Sandy " on the point " reports



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

What was your take on the SURF or PIER on or around opening weekend? My take was 7 STRIPERS fron the surf and 6 from MATAPEAKE. THE 38" CAME FROM SANDY POINT AND THE 36.6 came from matapeake. the remainding were of the 28" variety, all bloodworms used. 12 pm on saturday at the point and around 4 pm sunday at matapeake. please share the wealth, and maybe some other great news such as 2 croakers were caught at matapeake sunday.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

where were you fishing at SP? Were you all the way left (closest person to the little jetty)?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Bayfisher, were you the one who release that 36" striper caught near the boat launch area? and it was opening day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

That should be 36" plus.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

This the rod breaking rock 30"plus 10.5lbs from Matepeake. I caught nothing but i saw a nice croaker and a bunch of throwback rocks on Saturday.
It was nice meeting you Bayfisher
Later Dre'  

<a href="http://photos.msn.com/imageserver/image.aspx?Image=HcZNnT9kkUjlZQ!vIW6YJOXulMDi1VFabNj68Y9EbQ!8EVBDoIyevlhXnBHUz8*r7KZZ1wrtWnJABpCTKyjpcQH71PdEc 3%20lzrGOaRCUnrYk4I54K54andXIpNrfezP7gLQlU0Dbn8Os6SfB8m!T8wQ$$">Photo</a>


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went fishing at Matapeake 10pm last night to 7am this morning;I caught a few smaller Stripers with a 35" 14.8lb Striper mixed in.
The big one hit around 1:30am;just as Terp fan was about to leave.He even took a picture of my fish for me.I left when I ran out of bloodworms.All my fish were caught on bloods on 2/0 circle hooks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

congrats! Too bad it was after midnight. Great fish!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,if I caught it first thing in the morning I would have kept it.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

oh yeah. happypappy caught and released a beautiful 35" striper. his action was commendable releasing the striper, because it is awful tempting to keep a such beautiful fish.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

by the way there was a guy who caught 28" and 32" striper during the day, but he gave it to other people around him. He might have thought that it was illegal to keep it, i overheard him saying that it was illegal fish to the DNR police.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

That same day a guy hooked a nice Striper around 6am and lost it.That fish was probily 30" or so.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

yes, i was the one to the left, and no, i knew it was legal, although HAD no cooler to keep. why i was blessed that day is due to give away to another brother, to later catch the same at another point and time.(8 years matapeake fishing) time tells all.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Way to guys. I was there from 6-11:30pm and caught 2 croakers, elwive, and 4 baby stripers. No big ones yet. However, those around me caught their keepers from 31-33". I think there were around 15 caught during the afternoon to evening period as someone said. Soon, it will be my turn. Glad to have my boy with me too. He did pretty good being only 6. What a great start to the season. Tight lines.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

please go here to see the smaller of the catch that occured recently with other great fisherman. the one i mention is that the person in red is myself. forgive the vanity guys http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.html


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went fishing at Matapeake yesterday;it was the slowest day I've had fishing there this year.I only caught 1 small Striper and 1 Alewive.Some others caught small rock,and I even heared of someone catching a small Bluefish.It was still a good day to be out,eventhough it started out windy and cold with winds from the NW.It got to be flat calm by later in the affternoon.I was out fishing from 4(am)in the morning to 8(pm) at night.I was out there a long time.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

And, that one guy Steve he also caught a 29 1/2" keeper Striper.It made that day a little more exciting.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Caught at sandy point on saturday were one 32 inch rockfish (rockzilla) and another at 24 inches, and 4 perch, 8 croakers (large) to the left of the point. The luck or blessings continue. I went on a whim to go there early morning, wind was blasting, chilly, then around 2 pm sun came and turned instant summer. any other good luck out there???


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Went to Terapin Park and wow had the whole beach to myself. Suddenly 2 guys started fishing about 6 feet from me and our lines kept getting tangled for the rest of the day. It was very sad since there was so much beach at the time. A few hours later the whole beach was packed. I only saw one keeper striper caught but it was not me. By the time they started biting I was on my way out because of the crowd, but especially tired of people who could not cast straight.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey fishin rod that might have been skate_magnet check out his other post.


----------



## shadow (May 4, 2003)

Great fishing in the Bay this weekend. Sat near bloody point got a 37 inch 27 lb stripper and sunday right under the bay bridge we got two 41 incers and a 35 inch rock !!! The name of the boat was "fish on"


----------

